# الحديد فيه بأس شديد و منافع للناس



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (24 يونيو 2006)

*الحديد* (آية:25):لقد ارسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وانزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وانزلنا الحديد فيه باس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله بالغيب ان الله قوي عزيز  
...الحديد نأكله عند تناولنا كثير من الخضروات مثل الخبيزة و السبانخ و عرش البنجر و غيرهم كثير .. و الحديد مهم لتكوين الهيموجلوبين و الذى يحمل الأوكسجين فى الدم و أيضا للميوجلوبين و الذى يحمل الأوكسجين فى العضلات و كذلك يدخل فى تكوين الأنزيمات و البروتينات لجسم الأنسان و هو عنصر مهم لمناعة الجسم ..... و الحديد نصنع منه 90% من منشأتنا الهندسية... نصنع منه القطارات و السيارات و الطائرات...نعم فيه بأس شديد و ياله من بأس ..إذا نقص الحديد فى جسم الأنسان أصيب الأنسان بالضعف و الوهن...تضاف إليه إضافات صغيرة تغير من خواصه الطبيعية و تزيد من بأسه و تجعله مقاوم للحرارة و مقاوم للتآكل و تزيد من صلابته و صلادته...و ياله من بأس شديد...و لكنه يتآكل و يموت و يعود لحالته التى كان عليها قبل عملية أستخلاصه من خاماته ...يتآكل ليصبح خردة صدأة و لكن بعد موته يعود للحياة مرة أخرى ليظهر لنا بأسه مرة أخرى و هكذا دواليك...و حقا من التراب خلقنا و إلى التراب نعود و هكذا أيضا الحديد يمر بنفس الطريق فمن خاماته التى أستقر فيها ملايين السنين نستخلص الحديد و بالتآكل يعود الحديد إلى الصورة القديمة التى كان عليها قبل أستخلاصه...

*ال عمران* (آية:27):تولج الليل في النهار وتولج النهار في الليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب 

و للحديث بقية إذا كان فى العمر بقية


----------



## محمد حمزه (24 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل يا دكتور جمال ........ بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

في إنتظار البقية إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

*إضافـــــــة*

*الحديد*
*الحديد* عنصر كيميائي وفلز ، من اقدم المعادن المكتشفة ، يرمز له بالرمز Fe و[عدده الذري] 26 ، وفي الجدول الدوري يقع الحديد في المجموعة الثامنة والدورة الرابعة ، وهو عنصر ضروري لحياة الانسان كونه يدخل في تركيب هيموجلوبين الدم وكذلك لحياة النباتات كونه يدخل في تركيب الكلوروفيل .و يدخل في كل شيء
تحتوي النيازك الساقطة على الارض على كميات من الحديد قد تصل الى 90% من كتلة النيازك
الشبكة البلورية للحديد على هيئة مكعب ، تتوزع على كل زاوية من زواياه ذرة حديد(ثمانية ذرات) ، وتقع تاسعة في مركز المكعب ، والاوتونيوم ، البناء الفريد في مدينة بروكسل يمثل نموذج الشبكة البلورية للحديد مكبرا 165 مليار مرّة، جاء البناء رمزا لعظمة الحديد ودوره في حياة البشريّة.
يعد الحديد أقوى الفلزات على الاطلاق..وأكثرها أهمية للأغراض الهندسية..شرط حمايته من الصدأ. (أي التفاعل مع الأكسجين) وهناك عدة طرق لحماية الحديد من الصدأوابسطها منع تماس الآكسجين والرطوبة عن الحديد وذلك بتغليف الحديد بمادة عازلة مثل استخدام الاصباغ او عوازل PVC مثلا. من افضل الطرق المستخدمة في الصناعة هي استخدام نظام الحماية الكاثودية لحماية الحديد من الصدأ والتآكل.
*الحديد في الثقافة العامة*

يرمز الحديد في الثقافة العامة إلى القوة و الصلابة ومن ذلك قولنا لا يفل الحديد إلا الحديد و قولنا سنضرب بيد من حديد. يشكل الحديد احدى القواعد التي تقوم عليها حضارتنا. و يرجع كونه اكثر الفلزات استخداما الى خواصه القيمة، و الى وفرة خاماته و سهولة الوصول اليها. ان الحديد موجود في معظم القشرة الارضية, وهو يمثل 50% منها من الرغم من عدم تساوي توزيعه في سطح الارض. ونتيجة لعمليات جيولوجية, يتراكم الحديد في رواسب deposits مختلفة الحجم , وهو اكثر توافرا في باطن الارض , ويعتقد ان لب الارض يتكون من كثلة من الحديد والنيكل في درجة حرارة 4000 م تحت ضغوط عالية جدا .


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

الحديـد​
معدن لامع فضي أبيض اللون ، وتتراوح صلادته بين (4) إلى (5) بمقياس موس، وهو معدن ناعم الملمس قابل للسحب والطرق. ويتمغنط بسهولة في درجات الحرارة العادية، بينما تصعب عملية المغنطة عندما يسخن الحديد، وعند درجة حرارة (790) درجة مئوية، تختفي خاصية المغنطة. 
والحديد من العناصر المعدنية الانتقالية التي تقع في المجموعة (8) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمه الذري (26)، ووزنه الذري (55.847)، ويبلغ وزنه النوعي (7.86). وينصهر الحديد عند درجة حرارة (1535)ْ مئوية، ويغلي عند درجة حرارة (2750)ْ مئوية. 
*خصائص الحديد *

يوجد الحديد حرا -أي غير متحد بعناصر أخرى ما خلا بعض الشوائب- في الطبيعة إلا أن نسبته ضئيلة جدا ولكن مركباته واسعة الانتشار في التربة والصخور بنسب متفاوتة، وأهم خاماته التي تصلح للتعدين والحصول على الحديد هي أكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي ويطلق عليه أحيانا اسم أكسيد الحديد الأسود. ومن خاماته الرئيسية الأخرى حجر الدم وهو أكسيد الحديديك، والليمونيت وهو أوكسيد الحديديك المائي الذي يحتوي على ماء التبلور، والسدريت وهو كربونات الحديدوز وتحتوي أغلب خامات الحديد على شوائب من مركبات وعناصر غيره، كالرمل أو ثاني أكسيد السليكلون، والفوسفور، والمنجنيز. 
ومن الناحية الكيميائية، فإن الحديد معدن نشط، وهو يتحد مع الهالوجين والكبريت والفوسفور والكربون والسليكون، كما أنه يزيح الهيدروجين من كل الأحماض المخففة. ويحترق الحديد في الأكسجين مكونا أكسيد فيروسوفريك. وعندما يتعرض الحديد للهواء الرطب، فإنه يصدأ ويكون أكسيدا حديديا رقيقا يتراوح لونه بين البني والأحمر (الصدأ). 
ويعتبر تكون الصدأ ظاهرة كهربائية كيميائية حيث تتحد الشوائب الموجودة في الحديد اتحادا كهربيا مع معدن الحديد. ومما يزيد من سرعة التفاعل الماء والمواد المذابة المتحللة كهربائيا مثل الملح. وأثناء هذه العملية، يتحلل معدن الحديد ويتفاعل مع الأكسجين في الهواء مكونا الصدأ. ويستمر التفاعل أسرع في المواضع التي يتراكم فيها الصدأ ويصبح سطح المعدن كما لو كان به حفر. وعندما يغمس الحديد في حمض النتريك المركز، فإنه يكون طبقة من الأكسيد تجع له سالبا بمعنى أنه لا يتفاعل كيميائيا مع الأحماض أو المواد الأخرى. ويتم التخلص من طبقة الأكسيد الواقية من خلال الطرق والضرب على المعدن الذي يصبح نشطا مرة أخرى. 
والخامات التي تصلح للتعدين تحتوي عادة على نسبة لا تقل عن (50%) من الحديد، وقد تصل نسبة الحديد في بعض خاماته إلى (65%) كما هو الحال في خاماته الموجودة في القارة الإفريقية. 
*تاريخ معدن الحديد *

عرف الإنسان الحديد منذ فجر التاريخ كمادة صلبة تهبط من السماء وهو الحديد النيزكي . وكان ينظر إليه بشيء من الخوف والتقديس ويسميه معدن السماء أو معدن الآلهة. ثم عرف الحديد الناتج عن البراكين، حيث تصهر نيران البراكين بعض معادن الحديد التي يتصادف وجودها في موقع الحرائق. وكان الحديد الناتج من هذه الحرائق يحتوي على قدر كبير من الشوائب أهمها الفحم ، ومن ثم لم يرض الإنسان القديم بهذا النوع من الحديد فبدأ في تحسين صفاته بالمعالجة بالنار لتخليصه مما علق به من شوائب. 
وكان المصريون القدماء هم أول من استخدموا الحديد النيزكي، حيث عثر على أدوات مصنعة من هذا الحديد ترجع إلى حوالي عام 3500 قبل الميلاد. ولم يتم استخلاص الحديد من خاماته بالصهر إلا حوالي عام 1200 قبل الميلاد، وبدأت منذ ذلك الوقت صناعة الحديد. وقد عثر في منطقة بحر إيجة على سيف حديدي يرجع تاريخه إلى حوالي عام 1350 قبل الميلاد. 
وكان الحديد لأجيال طويلة نادرا لدرجة أنه كان يعتبر أغلى من الذهب ، وكانت مهنة الحدادة من أشرف المهن في العصور القديمة والوسطى، فقد كانت مهنة نبي الله داود عليه السلام. 
ولقد ظل الحديد لفترة طويلة يستخدم في صناعة الأسلحة ولا سيما السيوف ، ثم تطورت صناعته بعد ذلك وأدخلت الأدوات الزخرفية. وفي القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي كتب الكيميائيون المسلمون رسائل في أنواع الحديد واستخداماتها، فيذكر البيروني في كتابه الجماهر أن الحديد على نوعين أحدهما لين يسمى بالنرماهن، ويقصد به الحديد المطاوع، ويلقب بالأنوثة لليونته. والنوع الثاني يدعى الشابرقان ويقصد به الحديد الصلب، ويلقب بالذكورة لشدته. 
ثم يستطرد البيروني في وصف النوعين فيقول إن الشابرقان يقبل السقي مع تأ بيه السقي لقليل انثناء، ويذكر للنرماهن صنفا آخر منقى بالإسالة حيث يصهر هذا النوع ويتحول إلى سائل لتخليصه من الحجارة ويسمى دوصا، وهو الحديد المطاوع النقي نسبيا، وهو صلب أبيض يضرب إلى اللون الفضي. ومن الشابرقان تصنع سيوف الروم والروس والصقالبة وربما سمي بالقلع بنصب اللام وبجزمها فيقال على حد قول البيروني: "تسمع للقلع طنينا ولغيره بححا ، وقد سميت بعض السيوف بالقلعية وظنها قوم منسوبة إلى موضع أو بلد كالسيوف الهندية واليمانية". ويتحدث البيروني عن الحديد الذي يحتوي على بعض الشوائب، إضافة إلى صدئه فيقول "وفي الحديد بعد الدوص توبال وهي قشوره التي ترتمي منه بالطرق، وخبثه وصدأه المسمى لحمرته زعفرانا منسوبا إليه". 
ويذكر البيروني شيئا قليلا عن سبائك الحديد ولا سيما سبيكته مع الزرنيخ التي لم يجربها بنفسه فيقول "ويزعم الكيمياويون أنهم يلينون الحديد بالزرنيخ حتى ينذاب (ويقصد بالذوبان هنا الانصهار) في سرعة ذوبان الرصاص وأنه إذا صار كذلك صلب الرصاص وذهب بصريره، إلا أنه ينقص من بياضه فهذه أحوال الحديد المفردة". 
ويتحدث البيروني عن الفولاذ حيث يعتبره مركبا من النرماهن ومن مائه الذي يسبقه إلى السيلان عند التخليص، ويقول إن بلد هراة مخصوص به وتسمـى بيضات من جهة الشكل وأنها طويلة مستديرة الأسافل على هيئة بواتقها ، ومنها تطبع السيوف الهندية وغيرها. ويقسم أبو الريحان الفولاذ في تركيبه إلى قسمين إما أن يذاب ما في البوتقة من النرماهن ومائه ذوبان سواء يتحدان به، فلا يستبين أحدهما من الآخر، ويصلح هذا النوع للمبارد وأمثالها، ومنه يسبق إلى الوهم أن الشابرقان من هذا النوع وبصنعة طبيعية تقبل لها السقي. وإما أن يخلف ذوب ما في البوطقة فلا يكمل الامتزاج بينهما، بل يتجاوز أجزاءهما فيرى كل جزء من لونيهما على حدة عيانا، ويسمى فرندا، ويتنافسون في النصول التي جمعته والخضرة ويديمون صفتها. ولقد أشار البيروني إلى طريقة السقي في الفولاذ مشيرا إلى أن جميع أنواع الحديد التي نشاهدها، ونستعملها تحتوي على الشوائب بنسب متفاوتة، وفقا للآلة أو الجهاز المصنوع منه. 
وحديثا يعد التعدين الحديث للحديد من خاماته وتحويل غالبيته إلى فولاذ الدعامة الأساسية في صرح المدنية الحاضرة. ولا يحضر الحديد النقي إلا بكميات ضئيلة جدا، ولأغراض علمية صرفة، تستهدف دراسة خواص الحديد النقي، الطبيعية منها والكيمياوية، ويحضر الحديد النقي بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي لكلوريده، أو لكبريتاته إضافة إلى اختزال أكاسيده، اختزالا تاما بواسطة غاز الهيدروجين والحرارة. 
كما يستعمل قليل من حديد الصلب لأغراض صناعية معينة، ويكون هذا النوع من الحديد هشا إلى حد ما، ولا يقبل الطرق بل ينكسر عند طرقه. وبغية تنقية الحديد من الشوائب، فقد اخترع الفرن النفاخ، حيث يكون هذا الفرن كبير الحجم، يبلغ ارتفاعه نحوا من ثلاثة وثلاثين قدما وقطره حوالي ثمانية أمتار، ويبطن من الداخل بآجر ناري ذي مزايا خاصة. 
ويحضر الحديد التجاري، أي غير النقي، بطرائق معقدة من التعدين، والطريقة التي استخدمت منذ قرون أساسها اختزال أكاسيد الحديد، وكربوناته، التي تتجزأ بالتسخين إلى أكسيده، بواسطة الفحم ولاسيما فحم الكوك وأول أكسيد الكربون، حيث يتحد الفحم بأوكسجين الهواء فيحترق بأوكسجينه مكونا أول أكسيد الكربون، وهو عامل مختزل قوي، يقوم باختزال أكاسيد الحديد محررا غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ومصهر الحديد غير النقي. 
ويحتوي الفولاذ الصلب على 1.5% من الكربون. وتعتمد طريقة صنعه على تنقية حديد الصلب من أغلب شوائبه، وتسخينه ثانية، وإضافة بعض المواد الأولية يحتوي الفولاذ المطاوع على بضعة أعشار بالمائة من الكربون. والفولاذ يقبل الطرق أكثر من حديد الصلب. ولا ينكسر بسهولة عند طرقه. وقد يسقي بعض الفولاذ، وذلك بتسخينه ثم تبريده تبريدا فجائيا، وبإعادة عملية السقي بدرجات حرارية معينة، وتبريد فجائي في درجة حرارية معينة أيضا بضع مرات يمكن الحصول على فولاذ جيد، ومرغوب فيه، من حيث الصلادة والمتانة. 
*استخدامات الحديد *

كانت كمية الحديد الصلب المنتجة حتى منتصف القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي في أنحاء العالم ضئيلة جدا. وفي أواخر القرن الثامن عشر استخدم حديد الزهر في الإنشاءات على نطاق محدود حيث أن معظم المباني كانت صغيرة الحجم نسبيا وتبنى باستخدام الحجارة أو الطوب أو الخشب. ومنذ أوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي دخل الحديد في استخدامات صناعية كثيرة. ولعل من أهمها تصنيع قضبان السكك الحديدية وعجلات عربات السكك الحديدية. وانتهى في العقد الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر عندما أصب ح الصلب المادة الرئيسية المستخدمة في المباني الكبيرة. 
كما أصبح للحديد استخدامات أخرى هامة مثل المسامير والمواسير والمعدات الحربية والأدوات المعدنية والأجزاء الصغيرة من الآلات وفي الصفائح المكسوة بالقصدير والتي كانت تستخدم كآنية للطعام. 
ولما تم التوصل إلى الصلب، أصبح الحديد المصنع المادة الخام الرئيسية في صناعة الصلب بل وأصبح من أهم تطبيقاته العملية اليوم. وقد يتم استخدام حديد أفران الاحتراق الذي لم يتم تحويله إلى صلب في المسابك لإنتاج العناصر المصبوبة مثل مواسير المياه ومواسير الصرف ومكونات المعدات الثقيلة والعديد من القطع الصغيرة التي تستخدم في صناعات السكك الحديدية والسيارات.


----------



## makeyhashem (8 أغسطس 2006)

لو أجتمعت كل كلمات العالم عن شكرك سيدي الفاضل لعجزت عن كل حرف من حروفك ألأبداعية .وفقك الله والى المزيد. عمري ال37 سنة وانا ولله الحمد كسن ال20 ابحث عن امثالك الطيبين هنا وهناك ومواضيهم القيمة .شكرا لك .
أخوكم \ مكي هاشم العبادي


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (27 أغسطس 2006)

*أنت دخلت فى الممنوعات و المحظورات*



مهندس فلزات قال:


> *الحديد*
> يعد الحديد أقوى الفلزات على الاطلاق..وأكثرها أهمية للأغراض الهندسية..شرط حمايته من الصدأ. (أي التفاعل مع الأكسجين) .


 
عزيزى مهندس الفلزات:30: 
بتلك الجملة أعلاه أنت دخلت فى الممنوعات و المحظورات...دخلت فى صدأ الحديد و كم كنت اتمنى أن لا تكتب ما كتبته بين القوسين (أي التفاعل مع الأكسجين) و سأترك بعض من الوقت لتفكر و تصحح ما كتبت أو ليصححه أحد من مهندسى التآكل فى العالم العربى......
:29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29: :29:


----------



## محمد حمزه (31 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا دكتور جمال ..... أخجلتمونا
هل تقصد أن صدأ الحديد يعتبر نوع من التآكل وليس تأكسد لسطح الحديد؟


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*الحكاية حكاية عيش و خباز العيش*



مهندس فلزات قال:


> عفوا دكتور جمال ..... أخجلتمونا
> هل تقصد أن صدأ الحديد يعتبر نوع من التآكل وليس تأكسد لسطح الحديد؟


 
نعم كلمة صدأ يختص بها الحديد فقط عن سائر المعادن ..أتفق على ان تآكل الحديد يسمى صدأ Rust و هو يندرج تحت مسمى التآكل العام أو المنتظم بمعنى أن طبقة نواتج تآكل شبه منتظمة السمك تغطى سطح المعدن المتآكل كله و 30% من الأنهيارات نتيجة التآكل تندرج تحت التآكل المنتظم Uniform Corrosion أما الـ 70% المتبقية فتندرج تحت مسمى التآكل المحلى Localized Corrosion

و هناك خط فاصل بين التآكل الجافDry و التآكل الرطب Wet و هو درجة الحرارة 450 مئوية أى 232 فهرنهيت
و الرطب يحتاج للإلكتروليت لحدوثه بعكس الجاف الذى لا يحتاج لوجود الإلكتروليت

أنظر المرفقات لتتبين الفرق


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

very gooooooooooooood


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sayed nasr (10 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد أمين سعد (12 يوليو 2007)

نتمنى من الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربيني الا يبخل علينا بما علمه الله ........ و جزاك الله الف الف خييييييير


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (14 يوليو 2007)

*تحت أمركم*

*حاليا أنا متفرغ لخدمة الإنسان بعد أن خدمت الحديد لفترة طويلة و أنا مستعد لأى خدمة تطلب منى فى مجال تآكل و حماية المنشئات الحديدية و كذلك التحليل الجذرى للمشاكل...
نشاطى الآن فى مصر مركز على توعية الناس بعد صلاة كل جمعة عن أضرار الدخان و كيفية العلاج من الأمراض بواسطة الماء مع تغيير عادات و سلوكيات الغذاء و الشراب*


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

jazakom Allah khayran


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

wallah jameel


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (2 أغسطس 2011)

للرفع والتذكرة وكل رمضان وأنتم بخير


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرقم الذري للحديد في القران الكريم
*[FONT=&quot]THE ATOMIC NUMBER OF IRON[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Iron is one of the elements mentioned in the Qur’an. Allah says this in the Surah called “al-Hadid,” or “Iron:” 

*... And We sent down iron in which there lies great force and which has many uses for mankind, ... (Surat al-Hadid, 25)*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The word "enzelna," meaning “*to send down*,” may also be thought of in the figurative sense of being placed at the service of human beings. But bearing in mind the true meaning of the word, which is “physically descending from the sky,” used for rain and solar rays, then the verse can be seen to contain a hugely significant scientific miracle. Because modern astronomical findings have revealed that the iron on Earth came from giant stars in outer space.2 (For details see, _Miracles of the Qur’an_, 4th edition, Harun Yahya)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In addition, Surat al-Hadid also refers to the chemical symbol for iron. Because *verse 15, in the exact middle of the Surah, begins with the Arabic letter "Fe," which is how iron is known to chemists*. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In addition, the number emerging from a numerological [abjad] calculation of the words “al-Hadid,” the 57th Surah of the Qur’an, is the same as the number of the Surah: "57." A calculation of the word "hadid" alone produces the number 26. And this corresponds to the number of iron in the periodic table. The Qur’an, which contains the revelation of our Omniscient Lord, refers both to the formation of iron and to its atomic number. (Allah knows the truth.) [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Al-Hadid is the 57th Surah of the Qur’an, and the numerical value of the words al-Hadid is also 57. 
The value of the word "hadid" alone is 26, and this is also the atomic number of iron.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## سليمان1 (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور موضوع جميل


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (17 أغسطس 2011)

aboalzooz2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرقم الذري للحديد في القران الكريم
> *[FONT=&quot]THE ATOMIC NUMBER OF IRON[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Iron is one of the elements mentioned in the Qur’an. Allah says this in the Surah called “al-Hadid,” or “Iron:”
> ...




عزيزي المهندس aboalzooz2002

شكرا على الإضافة ولكن هل لك أن ترسل لى رابط هذا التفسير للأهمية ولشكي في الموضوع الخاص بـــ 
*[FONT=&quot]the numerical value of the words



وأوصيك بقراءة التالي:


http://www.islamreligion.com/articles/562/


وأكون لك شاكرا 



[/FONT]*


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*زغلول النجار ومعجزة القران في الحديد *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YE2VldTE3k


----------

